# need inspiration quotes for a blessingway gift



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I am making a mommy friend a handmade journal as a blessingway gift. I would love to be able to write an affirmation or inspirational birth/motherhood type quotes on each page. can you please post your favorites? (or please PM them to me if it's against copyright?)


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

Here are some of my favorites:

Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate.
Our deepest fear is that we are powerful beyond measure.
It is our Light, not our Darkness, that most frightens us.
We ask ourselves, who am I to be brilliant, gorgeous, talented, fabulous?
Actually, who are you NOT to be?
You are a child of God. Your playing small does not serve the World.
There is nothing enlightened about shrinking so that other people won't feel insecure around you.
We were born to make manifest the glory of God that is within us.
Is is not just in some of us;
it is in everyone.
As we let our own Light shine, we unconsciously give other people permission to do the same.
As we are liberated from our own fear, our presence automatically liberates others.

~ Marianne Williamson

When you have come to the edge of all the light you know
And are about to step off into the darkness of the unknown,
Faith is knowing that one of two things will happen:
There will be something solid to stand on
Or you will be taught how to fly.
~Patrick Overter

Through pain find strength
Through birth find healing
It is never easy to keep reaching for dreams
Strength and courage can sometimes be lonely friends --
But those who reach, walk in stardust.

Flavia

A woman
in harmony
with her spirit
is like
a river flowing.

She goes
where she will
without pretense
and arrives
at her destination,

prepared
to be herself
and
only
herself.

Maya Angelou

We've all been waiting for you.
For you.
Your arrival has been marked, has been recorded
on earth,
in the universe,
in the galaxies,
in all of space,
in all of time.

You come with a birthright, written in love and sung
through all Creation in words which promise
that no matter where you're at,
you're home
that no matter who you're with,
you're welcome
that no matter who you are,
you're loved.

Welcome.

Rita Ramsey


----------



## Raven (Dec 15, 2001)

Pam - those a beautiful!

We have a secret in our culture, and it's not that birth is painful. It's that women are strong.

Laura Stavoe Harm

The wisdom and compassion a woman can intuitively experience in childbirth can make her a source of healing and understanding for other women.

Stephen Gaskin

Babies are bits of star-dust blown from the hand of God. Lucky the woman who knows the pangs of birth for she has held a star.

Larry Barretto

In the sheltered simplicity of the first days after a baby is born, one sees again the magical closed circle, the miraculous sense of two people existing only for each other, the tranquil sky reflected on the face of the mother nursing her child.

Anne Morrow Lindbergh

There was a star danced, and under that I was born.

William Shakespeare (Illustrates the "dance" of labor, and the mother of course is the "star" of the labor and well, baby is born under the mother....)

The beauty of my body is not measured by the size of the clothes it can fit into, but by the stories that it tells. I have a belly and hips that say, "We grew a child in here," and breasts that say, "We nourished life." My hands, with bitten nails and a writer's callus, say, "We create amazing things."

Sarah, from I Am Beautiful: A Celebration of Women in Their Own Words

When you have come to the edge

of all the light you know

And are about to step off

Into the darkness of the unknown,

Faith is knowing that

One of two things will happen:

There will be something solid to stand on

Or you will be taught how to fly.

Patrick Overter

Through pain find strength

Through birth find healing

It is never easy to keep reaching for dreams

Strength and courage can sometimes be lonely friends --

But those who reach, walk in stardust.

Flavia

There is power that comes to women when they give birth. They don't ask for it, it simply invades them. Accumulates like clouds on the horizon and passes through, carrying the child with it.

Sheryl Feldman


----------



## rochellep3 (May 26, 2004)

Those are really inspiring, and I needed that (11 days over due here, and that's from the adjusted due date...)

I had heard Pam's first quote before and was under the impression it was from Nelson Mandela???

ETA: I just checked and Pam is absolutely correct (as usual







) Apparently Nelson Mandela is incorrectly quoted as having included this in his 1994 inaugural address, but it does not occur in the actual text. BTW, there might be more good quotes at the site where I found that http://www.skdesigns.com/internet/ar...illiamson.html

In any case, they are all so lovely! What a nice thing to do for your friend.

Rochelle
Mommy to Meg 5/00, Peter 6/02, #3 better be born in August!


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

Those are wonderful!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

I have some more which I will find later, but my current favorite quote (which is not really birth oriented but I found perfect for waterbirth) is this:

A woman is like a tea bag: you never know how strong she is 'til she gets in hot water. --Mae West

warmly,
claudia


----------



## supakitty (Mar 6, 2002)

May God be with you and bless you,
May you see your children's children,
May you be poor in misfortune, rich in blessings.
May you know nothing but happiness
From this day forward.

~Irish Blessing


----------



## Raven (Dec 15, 2001)

Claudia - Thats brilliant! :LOL


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

oh mamas these are just what I was looking for and will make this gift extra special. thank you so much for posting these!


----------



## Chandar (Dec 1, 2001)

I have made birth journals for friends as well, and these are wonderful qotes! A simple and favorite is "The body doesn't lie"


----------



## pugmadmama (Dec 11, 2003)

I drew a sign for my sister with flowers opening up and it said on it, "Say YES to labor!" (her friend had given that to her as a piece of advice and my sister liked it very much.)


----------



## girlndocs (Mar 12, 2004)

"Take the first step in faith. You don't have to see the whole staircase, just take the first step."

Dr. Martin Luther King


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

Ok here are mine;

I often think that had a mother been
The hostess there that evening at the inn,
There would have been no question of a stall.
She would have found some place within her hall
For Mary to lay down her tired head, Perhaps she would have given her own bed.
And in the cradle of her own wee son,
She might have placed that nght the Holy One.
Not with the thought of harboring a King,
Or any hope of gain her act might bring,
But fromt he simple goodness of her heart,
For mothers are a sisterhood apart.

Nina Stiles

My mother had a great deal of trouble with me, but I think she enjoyed it.
-Mark Twain

She was as good as goodness is,
Her acts and all her words were kind,
And high above all memories
I hold the beauty of her mind.--

Frederic Hentz Adams

I cannot forget me mother.
Though not as sturdy as others,
She is my bridge.
When I needed to get across,
She steadied herself long enough
For me to run across safely.

--Renita Weems

If a mother respects both herself and her child
From the very first day onward,
She will never need to teach him respect for others.
--Alice ******


----------



## Mom2baldie (Oct 29, 2002)

Heres one thats kindof nice:

"Only as high as I reach can I grow, only as far as I seek can I go, only as deep as I look can I see, only as much as I dream can I be."
--Karen Ravn


----------

